# Pike Island Dam update



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I went by there yesterday evening with hopes of doing some fishing, no way at this point in times, so many chunks of ice and logs, not even a hole to cast in around the pier area.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks,you just saved me a 2 hour drive!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone been down to see if its fishable.. clarity.. etc. I saw river predictions shes risin quick


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was down there again today, a couple people fishing on pier, didnt watch long, water was pretty muddy, 3 ft below pier, exspected to rise. Although the ice was gone, some debrie, circulating, but definly fishable.


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

went down 3 nights in a row, had whole pier to myself every night, and never caught a fish...never seen anything like it before...I've been skunked before but never like that at the dam...


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, thats some tough fishing 3 days in row without a fish. You def put your time in hopefully ull be rewarded this week..w the levels dropping. Ill be trying this week. The timing is right maybe a bump in water temp will get em goin. Thanks for the reports guys. Ill do the same when i go


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pictures from today 10am


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

freakofnature13 said:


> Pictures from today 10am




lol,,, I see SAUGER,,, under all that crap! On the 'backside'!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I know...im considering going down tomorrow a friend a mine works for the rr down there and,drives by it often. He stopped and took a pic for me. By the way jerry..gate 10 is still down and they dont have any plans of fixing it soon. Number 11 is open.. a ft.. number 9 is,open 6 ft.. water guage isnt working correctly,and was reading 59 degrees. Lol


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

looks fishable on the far end...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

freakofnature13 said:


> I know...im considering going down tomorrow a friend a mine works for the rr down there and,drives by it often. He stopped and took a pic for me. By the way jerry..gate 10 is still down and they dont have any plans of fixing it soon. *Number 11 is open.. a ft.. *number 9 is,open 6 ft.. water guage isnt working correctly,and was reading 59 degrees. Lol



Thanks for the info Adam,,,,, I was wondering about #10. 
#11 never closes all the way, but "just a foot" SHOULD create a backwash along the wing-wall and down on the rocks???? 
THAT'S what we need.

Bryce, along with 8 others, was bank fishing below the 'flags' during the high water last weekend, & he never seen a fish. Just mud.
MAYBE, we'll get to hit some creeks this weekend.
MAYBE your friend can keep an eye on the Yellows, Beavers, etc. Let us know if the 'mouths' are open or not?
THANKS


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

That water level looks perfect for a spoon Doboy


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Gate 9 which is the closest to the ohio shoreline (pier) is open 2ft and should remain at 2ft through the weekend. River stage at 19. Wish i would have made notes if the pier is fishable durin those conditions. Anyone familiar with the gate bein open at 2ft? Ive got an hr and 45 min drive. I hate goin down then having to turn around


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If it's 19 ft. you can get on the pier and normally would be good with a spoon vertical jigging right at the pier but there are a lot of snags


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Fished the pier this evenin from 5 till about 1030 w a buddy.. no bites and snagged one sheephead on jig n twister. Tried tightlinin med minnows and shiners,1/8 oz to 3/8 lead heads n twister of about every color..swimbaits ..gulps..hopkins.. krocodiles..sonars..vibees u name i tried it..water clarity around 4 inchs flow was a lil on calm side. Gonna try again soon


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone plan on been down or plan on venturing this weekend? Over 1300 views in 2 weeks and a handful of posts....?


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I work for WLE R.R. and have been watching the river. I'm hoping to get some time to fish it while I'm based in Mingo time permitting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

This year has sucked so far at pike island


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Friend of mine stopped at the river to fish for a lil bit and check conditions someone snagged this paddlefish it was released if anyone was wondering. Noone he talked to had any fish or bites.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

freakofnature13 said:


> Friend of mine stopped at the river to fish for a lil bit and check conditions someone snagged this paddlefish it was released if anyone was wondering. Noone he talked to had any fish or bites.


I could be wrong but isn't it illegal to even take a paddlefish out of the water?


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice pic freakofnature thanks for sharing


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

kickinbass said:


> I could be wrong but isn't it illegal to even take a paddlefish out of the water?


You have to release them after you unhook them. Taking a picture is okay - as long as the fish is released soon afterwards.


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

got down there tonight at 6:30...caught a 12" sauger at about 7:00 on a Minnie and thought the bite was on...2 hours later not another bite and was headed home....a guy did catch about a 4lb eye down on the rocks though..so they are showing signs


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

tlark19 said:


> got down there tonight at 6:30...caught a 12" sauger at about 7:00 on a Minnie and thought the bite was on...2 hours later not another bite and was headed home....a guy did catch about a 4lb eye down on the rocks though..so they are showing signs


He caught another walleye a little bigger and one smaller later. I left about 11 and he was still at it. I haven't talked to him yet today. (After seeing them i would say they were closer to 5 or 6 lbs.) Me and another guy were fishing right next to him and got zip, not even a hit.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

tlark19 said:


> a guy did catch about a 4lb eye down on the rocks though..so they are showing signs


Thanks tlark,,,


WHERE'S RIVARAT???? ANYBODY SEEN HIM DOWN THERE?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jarnos123 said:


> He caught another walleye a little bigger and one smaller later. I left about 11 and he was still at it. I haven't talked to him yet today. (After seeing them i would say they were closer to 5 or 6 lbs.) Me and another guy were fishing right next to him and got zip, not even a hit.



Jarnos,,, what was he throwing?
and if jigs & swimbait,,, How fast?

If anybody pulls in an eye, Rivarat (Jeff) will be the person to find & follow around! Heheheeee 
He usually throws a 3/8-1/2oz jig with a 4"-5" swim. Shad color.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone been down to look at the river? Curious if the debri is piled out in front of pier and how many inchs of clarity there is.


----------

